# Shannon Brown patiently waits for court time



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Brown signed a one-year, $3 million deal with the thought that the opportunity to play would increase his value. Instead, Brown fell out of the rotation to make room for Michael Redd just as the Suns began playing better.
> 
> "It's very frustrating sitting on the bench," Brown said. "I've put my time in. I've earned my stripes. I've been through the fire. I know I can play this game. That's the only thing keeping me positive. It's not like I can't do something. I can knock down big shots. I've done that. I won't hate on nobody. I want to see the team successful. It's just tough for me to sit on the bench, day in and day out, knowing I can help the team."
> 
> ...


http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarep...nnon-brown-patiently-waits.html#ixzz1mNW3nAVz


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Positive thoughts beget negative results.


Really?


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Deal with it, you can continue to sit. Learn to make a shot or better yet pass the damn ball


----------

